# Ghrelin and Leptin- Two Hormones Bodybuilders Must Know



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2015)

by Josh Hodnik There are numerous hormones that bodybuilders have come to know in their journey to become more massive and ripped. While hormones, ghrelin and leptin, may not impact a physique in the same way that anabolic androgenic steroids, human growth hormone, and IGF-1 do, every bodybuilder should be familiar with these two hormones,

*Read More...*


----------

